# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Holiday One Shot Adventure

## samduke

DnD 3.5 Holiday One Shot
Link to OOC

You find yourselves in the city of Derlusk after much time spent on the road. Whether at the market or the tavern you find advertisement on signs asking for experienced adventurers. No matter the reasons why the job itself seems like one that you are drawn too and the coin it pays is just a bonus.

After arriving you find yourself standing in the courtyard of Lady Vanpelt, From above on a grand terraced balcony Lady Vanpelt is standing waiting for one to take the role of speaker for those standing beneath her. After being addressed She speaks as though speaking to that of a servant with a bit of snobbish noble attitude.

My Family was driven from our ancestral home, it is now infested with vermin and nuisances, your job is to cleanse the estate of these things. Then my family can reclaim that which is rightfully ours. I have a younger brother who refused to leave when we left the estate, I am unsure if he lives or has passed on. he had a few servants there with him at the time as well.

The Party Speaker is presented with the Noble house Vanpelt signet ring by a servant , then Lady Vanpelt speaks again you will need that to access the main gate. The Estate is out in the countryside near the Duskwood forest just follow the road and you should find the estate well enough. then Lady Vanpelt returns inside and the doors behind her close.

Several hours of travel later ...

The Village of Darkshire just outside of the duskwood forest has many ramshackle homes in desperate need of repair. As the party enters the village,  many of the villagers scatter like mice, Skittish and jumpy at the sign of the newcomers. Some peering out from behind tattered drapes others through gaps or holes in the walls of their home. The town has the look and feel of being under siege. Nothing the party has seen would indicate anything that would explain this.

You may Stop and Investigate the Village if you wish or Press on to the Vanpelt Estate.

----------


## amanamana

While the hostess waits for someone to speak up, Finn creeps behind the human carrying a mandolim and whispers to him - "Hey, pretty boy. I believe this ragtag band needs a spokeperson and you look the part..." - He then pushes Schroeder forward.

Seeing the lady treating the group with contempt, Finn waits for the end of the meeting and says - "Don't fret, my lady. We're a band of heroes, used to help those without the means to help themselves. If your family is down-and-out and in need of assistance, you can count on us to help you. It must be sad to be out of your home and powerless to reclaim it for yourselves. You can count on our solidarity." - Finn then grins with a twinkle in his eyes.

----------


## Cygnia

_...good grief...!_ Lady Van Pelt came across to Schroeder as a very crabby, very entitled woman and the last thing he wanted to do was draw ANY attention from her to himself.  He rolled his eyes, then shot a quick glare towards Finn.

Still, she was paying them...

****

Once they arrived in Duskwood, the bard finally found his voice.  *"Errr, it might be best to uh, get any last minutes supplies we might need.  Ummm, maybe even ask around town what they know about the family and the uh, estate...?"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Schroeder Miridathi*
M NG Human Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5, *Level* 11, *Init* 2, *HP* 66/66, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* 7/2   
*  Crystal Echoblade*  8/3 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +1*, *Crystal of Bent Sight, Wand Chamber Mithral Buckler +1* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 26
*Condition* Cold Resistance 5
Immunity to Blindness & Dazzling Effects (Googles of the Golden Sun)
Damage Reduction 1/- for 10HP (Least Iron Ward Diamond)

----------


## ScrambledBrains

_Urgh, the Vanpelts_ Quinton thought to himself as he stood there beside the others with his arms crossed over his chest,  _Twice as rich as my family was back then and three times as arrogant even now._ Still, the money was good and he was in need right now.

"We'll save your estate...you overblown nitwit, but we, regrettably, can't guarantee the same of your brother or your...servants. That said, we'll do what we can."

*****

"Hmm...this looks about like how I imagined a mansion near the Vanpelt estate would look," He sarcastically said before growing a bit more serious, "I wonder if there's anything we can do for them..."

----------


## Thunder999

Alred speaks up after Schroeder "I definitely agree we should ask around. Anyone else feel like that Lady left something important out, no desciption of the so called vermin, no chance to ask questions and pay far too high for simple pest extermination."

He'll also cast a couple of spells before entering the village proper, just in case.

*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

Just Persistent Divine Power and Superior Resistance, he'd normally have them active from the start

----------


## samduke

The party deviates from the road only just slightly as the road skirts the edge of the village towards a bridge at the other end of the village and from here you can clearly see the large double stone gates of the Vanpelt Estate at the other end of a very long stone bridge that crosses what looks like a 45ft wide very fast flowing river.

The Village of Darkshire. 
the moment the name Vanpelt is mentioned every villager with in earshot drops what ever it was they were doing and runs screaming into any shelter they can find hiding attempting to not be found

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean is unperturbed by Lady Vanpelt's manner.  She was used to such   behavior from others.  It was, in fact, welcome compared to some of the   behaviors she'd encountered since leaving her master's tower... She'd   had missile weapons pointed at her by brigands, been clotheslined by   Thouls _and_ ghouls in the same six seconds, been in disputes,   been in barfights, and she was once even yelled at by Talonite priests   for practicing basic hygiene!  All that she does in response to this   petulant pretender, is shift her weight to one side and put her hand on   her hip, nodding in her turn.

 After all others have spoken, the mighty Geometer chimes in, straightening up.  "We will do what we can for you, Lady Vanpelt."   As if for emphasis, she pats the book hanging from her shoulder and   gives her a smile before turning away to go about her business.

 = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

 In Duskwood, she nods at Shroeder's suggestion.  "Glad we're on the same page... I _still_ can't believe I lost my component pouch in that fishing accident!"

 Then, to Alred, she says, "I also had the suspicion." She licks her lips, and then proceeds along with the others.  "But, only time will tell...!"  As with the elven holyman, Ilean... _attempts_   to cast a spell with her limited resources.  She digs with fingernails   that she might need to cut, at her belt, to produce a little strip of   leather.  Then, focusing on it, invokes a protective spell.

 After the screams and hiding, she pauses for a beat and turns to her companions.  "I _definitely_ don't think we've been given a whole story, now..."  She looks from where she is standing, for anyone who might be able to talk... and she, of course hopes, _willing_.

*Spoiler: Out of Character - Spells*
Show

 Casting _mage armor_, and using part of Ilean's belt as the material component.

----------


## amanamana

On the road, Finn approaches Schroeder - "Sorry about that, mate. That shrew was looking at us funny, expecting someone to speak up, and I would most likely make her angry. You looked like you could handle it and you handled it well..." - He pats the bard on the back - "No hard feelings?"

----

When the group arrives at the village to all that fuss, Finn agrees with the others - "Oh, yeah...  There's more to it than a pest infestation. These people are likely glad the Vanpelts left. I would probably be too... Nevertheless, we could gather more information about this village and the estate. If, while asking around, you hear about some point of interest, I can peek inside without others noticing. Maybe even retrieve something." - He looks at the rest of the party with a grin - "It usually works out."

----

At the suggestion of a supply run, Finn remarks - "Oh, I also need a new component pouch. Mine was eaten by an angry owlbear. The critter farted a Color Spray, I kid you not..." - He's obviously kidding.

----------


## samduke

The party upon seeing people scatter like mice, noticed something that would qualify as the village square, walking into the village proper and standing at the square you manage to stop/catch a youth from running and hiding like the others. when asked about a shop that might sell things and what is going on here, all the youth says as he is escaping your grasp is, go visit the local historian the only tall house around and then with a warning beware of the patty woman! as he runs off. Before you can really react, the youth has scampered off between buildings.

----------


## Cygnia

*"This...this is not a good sign..."* sighed Schroeder as yet another villager ran off in terror.  It did, however, confirm his feelings of dread about Lady VanPelt.  *"'Patty woman'?  I didn't think this area was capable of growing rice...*

He sighed again.  *"Maybe this 'historian' will be more forthcoming?"*

----------


## samduke

The party looks around at the various building almost every one of them is a single story structure off in the distance you can see a tall house like structure, Deciding that must be the place referred to you walk in that direction.

The house is a three story building surrounded by a heavy iron fence. the house unlike every other building is in nearly pristine condition this may or may not be as a result of that heavy iron fence. the fence gate is just as heavy and imposing as the rest the lock upon it looks to be of masterwork quality. The fence itself stands 8ft from the ground up and some unknown distance under the dirt.

from the other side of the gate you can plainly see the stone walkway leading up to what is probably the front door.

----------


## amanamana

"Should we knock?" - He looks at the others - "Let's try to talk with whoever lives here first." - He looks at the lock on the gate - "It could take me a while, but I believe I could get this open if it's needed. Even though I could get inside without opening it too."

While he waits for the others to speak their minds, he will look closely at the gate, looking for traps or detection mechanisms or spells.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

He takes 20 on a search check, for a total of *45*.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"Of course she didn't give us the whole story. That would mean revealing whatever happened here and her possible hand in it," Quinton replies to Ilean before shaking his head, "That said, this reaction seems extreme for just a cruel minor noble...something has definitely happened here."

**********

"We might risk the aid of whomever lives here if we break in like that though," He remarks to Finn, "Perhaps there's a way to contact them from here?"

----------


## Cygnia

*"Ach, at this point, this village deserves her and she them given how unwelcoming everyone is..."* grumbled Schroeder.  He gestured towards the locked gate.  *"...though, maybe this historian has the right idea -- lock yourself away and never deal with anybody."*

A pause.

*"If there's no traps or wards, could we not just climb the gate?"*

----------


## amanamana

"No, no..." - Finns says while searching the gate - "I'm not talking about breaking in already. I'm saying we knock, ring a bell, clap and ask if there's someone home... I'm just also getting ready for 'plan B' in case no one answers." - He also matter-of-factly points to the gate - "Adamantine gate and a masterwork lock... Can never be too careful when the initial setup is like this."

----------


## Cygnia

*"Then let me try some music then...perhaps that might draw the home owner out?  Or maybe calm down the villagers..."*  Schroeder drew out his mandolin from his backpack and flexed his fingers slightly.  No magic -- he trusted his skills.

He began to play...

(1d20+22)[*26*] Perform: Strings

(to stress, Schroeder is not using Bardic Music -- he's just playing normally)

----------


## samduke

What on earth is that horrible racket coming from outside, you hear some woman shouting.
Next thing you know you see the door comes flying open, opened by a woman with auburn hair wearing a green plaid shirt black pants and sandals. She seems to be holding an odd shaped wood club.

Noticing the five strangers at her gate she walks closer. What is that thing pointing with the club at the mandolin the noise it makes is just awful or you just can not play it.

Why are you at my gate she asks?

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Once again, Ilean finds herself nodding in agreement with the others.  "Trapped or warded gates... While Finn _looks_, I'll _probe_."  Ilean _begins_ the motions to a spell, when someone comes to the gate!  Armed... and agitated.

 She _feels_ herself begin to speak, but then pauses... and very gently grazes Schroeder so that _he_ speaks!  He was better at addressing angry people, anyways.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"We mean you no harm, Ma'am. We're here because the townsfolk have told us that you may have some information about what has transpired here. If you can tell us the tale, we may be able to attempt to fix the situation." Quinton said softly with both hands raised in a placating manner.

----------


## Thunder999

Edit, never mind, ScrambledBrains posted while I was typing/thinking and actually does have diplomacy

"One of the fleeing villagers sent us your way, do you know what's going on?"

----------


## Cygnia

Another dark glare, though this one was towards Ilean.  Why, by the gods, were his fellow companions so insistent on having Schroeder draw the attention of crabby, crazy women?  

He lowered the mandolin, not trusting himself to address the rude plebe with the club right now.  Internally, Schroeder knew it wasn't his best work, but, for something on the spur of the moment, he believed the woman was just an uncultured boor.

_If SHE'S the historian, we're boned..._

----------


## samduke

oh they did, how nice of them they usually do not do that especially with strangers.
I would invite you inside so that we can talk but I must warn you your magic will not work beyond my gate.
With that she taps the Lock of the Gate with the club and the gate opens.

(Once you pass the gate you are in an  anti-magic field)

Follow me, leading you into the house, Once inside she leads you to a large room "the library" just off to the right of the door where there are many places to sit.

she introduces herself, I am maycie carlin the local historian, quack doctor, and provider of fine goods. Now what brings you to The Village of Darkshire ?

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Now that she was confident the woman wouldn't, well, _attempt_ to do anything foolish with her club, Ilean speaks up. "Well met, Maycie Carlin, I am Ilean.  Business brings us to Darkshire, an errand from a Lady Vanpelt... she spoke something of an infestation in her ancestral home.  But what, we were not told." The Geometer seems _just as interested_ in Maycie's reaction as she does anything that is to be learned from her.

----------


## amanamana

Finn smiles and nods at the woman and follows the conversation closely, but his trained eyes scour the place as they walk inside. Seeing that the goggles he put on while searching the gate where ineffective inside the premises, he stows it back inside his jacket.

While they get inside, he speaks to her - "Well met, misses Carlin. You say you're a 'provider of fine goods'... Would you sell spell components and reagents?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Checks without magic or supernatural modifiers:
Spot check (1d20+19)[*22*]
Search check (1d20+20)[*38*]

----------


## samduke

An errand from Lucille Vanpelt, good grief not that old hack about regaining the old estate again, she has tried this year in and year out and everyone she hires never seem to get the job done. Most in fact run for the hills shortly after getting over the bridge. Though I must admit that you lot look a bit more capable than the useual rabble she sends this way. Poor Lucille, we were the lucky three to get out during the ballroom massacre. None of us have even dared return since that day.

With the mention of Lucille's name, another woman in a red shirt and blue pants walks in, in somewhat of a daze muttering poor old charles.

Maycie introduces the party to Patricia, then oh yes we do have an assortment of things I think I can sell you a spell component pouch fully loaded for 7 gp.

Finn notices there are a great deal of books on many subjects in the library, the hall where you entered looked like that of a standard house with stairs leading up and the hall going further back to another door that is closed.

----------


## Cygnia

*"Ballroom massacre?!  Um, could you elaborate on just what exactly happened?  And is 'Charles' her brother?  She mentioned her younger brother might have stayed behind with some servants..."* Schroeder made note of the new woman that had entered...

...

...who was named 'Patricia'...

_...the 'Patty Woman'...?_

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Quinton chuckled wryly to himself as he heard Maycie mock the Lady Vanpelt before listening in intently as she mentioned previous attempts and a...ballroom massacre?

"Well, I hadn't heard about these other attempts to reclaim her former glory but I'll agree that we're probably more capable than her previous attempts."

----------


## samduke

With that question Patricia speaks it was all fun and games we had gathered as friends for a grand dance in the ballroom we even had a fortune teller. but Lucille's younger brother Laris came in screaming something about "He is here, He has finally come". then as he was doing something weird with his hands, shadows came to life it seemed and started killing all who were there. I grabbed Maycie and Lucille was already running out the door. She is not very fast, for even carrying Maycie, I out ran her. We ran here to the village.
Poor ole Charles she moans and walks back down the hall into the other room.

Maycie speaks up Please do not mind her she has not been the same since that day.

----------


## Thunder999

Alred speaks up "Just how long ago was this?"

----------


## samduke

well I was but a child then, so I guess it has been about 35 maybe as much as 40 years ago

----------


## amanamana

Finn drops the 7gp while listening and straps the component pouch to his belt - "You say the boy was 'doing something weird with his hands'... Do you think he was maybe casting a spell? I mean... I suppose you're knowledgeable about magic, by the setup I see here. But I could be wrong." - He shrugs - "Do you think the boy or someone else in the family had something to do with the arrival of 'He', whoever 'He' is? Do you know who was this 'He' the boy talked about?"

----------


## samduke

wel lI can not be certain of course the hand gestures could have been a spell, but how could one so young learn magic I have never heard of such a thing.
Laris was a strange child always toting about a piece of cloth believing in things that surely do not exist. No I can not recall what the "HE" might have been.

----------


## Cygnia

*"Gods, where were their parents?!"*  Schroeder asked in disbelief.  *"Surely, one of the family must have noticed beforehand when a child was trucking with the occult?"*

Although, lack of supervision all these years would explain in part Lady VanPelt's attitude...

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean frowns at the accounting of things.  From the provender, she also buys a spell component pouch.  "Moving shadows?  It sounds like..._illusion magics_.  At least, at first blush..." The Geometer seems deep in thought.

*Spoiler: Out of Character - Purchases, Skills*
Show

 Buying Spell Component Pouch for 7 Gold Pieces.*Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+17)[*33*] 

Knowledge (Arcana) to attempt to find out about the cloth the boy carried -- if it's linked to anything supernatural.

----------


## samduke

Parents! Just whom do you think built this village. The cloth , I doubt it dumb kid carried that for ever.

----------


## Thunder999

After a few moments of stunned silence a the revelation of just how long ago this was, Alred expected something a lot more recent, he gathers himself and replies to Ilean "Illusions you think? My first thought on hearing Shadows was the incorporeal undead."

----------


## amanamana

"All possible interpretations..." - Finn scratches his stubble beard - "Wizardry *may* be out of question, given the boy's age, but other possibilities exist... Like innate magic or pacts. Given the phrase '_He has finally come_', it's safe to say there was some kind of individual or entity involved and that it was not an unknown entity, at least to the boy." - Finn looks at the others - " Maybe there was a pact of some kind, some family tradition or profecy, or maybe a distant confederate that had just arrived. Or maybe this was all theatrics... But that would have to rely on a child's capacity for deceit."

"Say, misses Carlin, do you remember the context in which this event occurred? Particularly if the family had recently been involved with unknown priests or something that could be cult-like? Were there some other minor events maybe happening at the same time? Like disappearances, scared animals or withering plants? Something that could be associated with negative energy or fiendish influence..."

----------


## Cygnia

*"And has there been any word about just what sort of creatures are currently infesting this estate?  As it's been said, we doubt it's simple 'vermin' -- anything that could give us some clue or insight could lead to aiding us in eliminating it.  Or, at the very least, give us warning in how to protect ourselves better.  Is there some reason whatever is in that house hasn't gone after the village here?"*

----------


## samduke

Well Laris held a few odd traditions and considering the time of year that the dance was it is possible the Laris might have been refering to a great gourd or some such. but none of us ever saw anything like that.

Vermin in the estate ! well that is Lucille, always over reacting. It has been so long though, I am sure that there are all sorts of creatures roaming about in there.

I suspect what ever is going on in there is confined by the estate fence as it is just like mine here. but I think one or two things must have escaped as there is the occasional report from the villagers of a horse and rider in town scaring them.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean's brow furrows.  "What sorts of traditions were these?" She then turns to her companions, and mouths, "A _rider_?!"  "And what did this rider look like?"  The Geometer seems very interested in things...

----------


## Cygnia

*"If she's overreacting, why did the villagers scream and run away whenever we tried to ask about the damn place?"* Schroeder was really starting to feel uneasy about this entire mission.

----------


## samduke

> *"If she's overreacting, why did the villagers scream and run away whenever we tried to ask about the damn place?"* Schroeder was really starting to feel uneasy about this entire mission.


The villagers blame the Vanpelts for everything since that day , Traditions like the dance for the fall or winter holiday, I can not recall Laris's though, it has been far too long. The horse and rider it could be a myth, it could be rumor, it could be a stranger , I have not seen it, so I do not know.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"No matter what the case, until we see these facts with our own eyes, we have no way of verifying their veracity," Quinton remarked as he picked up a hammer, five pitons and a length of rope from Maycie. Stuffing them into his haversack, he turned and handed her three gold pieces. "Thank you for your information, Maycie. Can you give us directions to the estate?"

----------


## samduke

Directions , sure simple, walk out my door turn left walk to the road then turn right follow the road across the bridge to the double stone gate of the estate, though good luck getting in without the key

----------


## Cygnia

_'Key'...that might be the signet ring the Lady gave us..._  VanPelt said that the ring would open the gate to the estate.

Schroeder really hoped that fussbudget hadn't neglected to give them access into the damn building itself.

*"Any other advice or info you can give us about the estate or what might still be in it?"*

----------


## samduke

Who else might be in there well I supose that Laris might be in there along with any surviving servants. Advice use caution.

----------


## amanamana

"Would you hand me a couple of Oils of Magic Weapon, please?" - Finn asks while leaving 140*gp on the table - "What a ripoff..."

"Well... I believe it's it, guys and gals. Misses Carlin, is there any other place or person of interest you believe we should investigate into before heading to the estate?"

----------


## samduke

> "Well... I believe it's it, guys and gals. Misses Carlin, is there any other place or person of interest you believe we should investigate into before heading to the estate?"


Lucille Vanpelt! she says matter of factly. Otherwise no, the estate holds all the secrets

----------


## amanamana

"Shall we?" - Finn asks the others as he walks out to the street and looks for the cursed estate.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"We shall," Quinton replied as he walked out as well and joined Finn, "I'm not sure how much of her tale carries any truth, but I'd rather find out personally. If there are creatures of magic or some form of demon there, then we slay them. If it's just vermin, we slay them just the same. The only difference is that the vermin will be much easier."

----------


## Cygnia

*"And there's always the option to burn the place down and seed the grounds with salt,"* added Schroeder.  His light tone almost made it sound like he had offered the suggestion as a joke...

...almost.

----------


## samduke

The Party leaves the house and passes through the gate which closes behind the last to leave, (all magic things are restored)
After which you turn left, walk to the road, then turn right and start to follow the road across the bridge towards the double stone gate of the estate. as you step foot on the 19ft wide , 60ft long bridge that crosses the 45ft wide fast flowing river. you hear a horses footfall behind you, you turn to look, you hear an alarm and see villagers running in fear as a the horse rears up revealing the rider has a flaming orange colored head raised in it's hand. the horseman points its sword in the direction of the party, horseman begins its charge directly towards you.

Choices Fight (Initiative) or Flee across the bridge

1:Alred - 16, 2:Schroeder - 16
4:Ilean - 19
5:Quinton Morrison - 15 , 3:Finn - 22

VV 60ft away VV

6: Horse and Rider (1d20+3)[*20*] Initiative

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

IMMEDIATELY taking advantage of adrenaline-based reflexes, Ilean begins to cast a spell.  The incantation is one that the others have heard before, which is usually followed by sluggish enemies.

*Spoiler: Out of Character*
Show

 Casting _slow_ as SOON as this dude on the horse comes within range of it.

----------


## samduke

Schroeder Looks at the Rider and Mount and gets a horrible feeling of Dread realizing this thing is one of possible myth and legend only having heard of the thing in stories, but the thing could be none other than the HEADLESS HORSEMAN and its DREAD STEED

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"Well, that's not normal," Quinton remarked sarcastically before turning to face toward the galloping fiend. He grabbed his trident and moved to interpose himself between the rest of the group and this headless horseman. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Free Action to grab and unsheath my Trident
Swift Action to enter Dancing Blade Form
Move Action to move behind Ilean.

----------


## amanamana

"Yikes!" - Finn moves diagonally, to stay side by side with Quinton, and concentrates on his warhammer, hoping to hit the rider or the mount if he rides-by them.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Move Action: Move diagonally past Ilean, to form a line with Quinton.
Free Action: Draw the warhammer as part of the move action.
Standard Action: Casts Greater Mighty Wallop as a SLA on his warhammer (1 Inspiration Point).

If the rider rides past them and provokes an attack of opportunity, Finn will spend another Inspiration Point on Cunning Insight to get +6 on the attack:
*Spoiler: In case of AoO*
Show

Possible attack of opportunity against rider: +13 +1 (Kn. Devotion) +6 (Cunning Insight) - (1d20+20)[*28*] - (Crit on a 40). (There's an extra +2 if they achieve flanking).
Damage (3d6+5)[*20*]
 -Eventual crit confirmation: (1d20+20)[*36*]
 -Alternative damage in case of a critical hit (x3): (9d6+15)[*45*]

----------


## Cygnia

*"It's not from this plane of reality!"* cried Schroeder.  *"Is anyone capable of dismissing it or banishing it away from here maybe?!"*

He hurriedly step away from the charging outsider, then began casting a spell of his own.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


5ft diagonal step left back. 
Casting _Haste_ on himself and his group.


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Schroeder Miridathi*
M NG Human Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5, *Level* 11, *Init* 2, *HP* 66/66, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* 7/2   
*  Crystal Echoblade*  8/3 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +1*, *Crystal of Bent Sight, Wand Chamber Mithral Buckler +1* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 26
*Condition* Cold Resistance 5
Immunity to Blindness & Dazzling Effects (Googles of the Golden Sun)
Damage Reduction 1/- for 10HP (Least Iron Ward Diamond)

----------


## samduke

1:Alred - 16, 2:Schroeder - 16
6: Horse and Rider 20
4:Ilean - 19
5:Quinton Morrison - 15 , 3:Finn - 22

Ilean, Quinton will all get an AoO Choose Rider or Mount



> Finn In case of AoO - need to roll for concealment to see if you actually hit the rider 
> Hide
> Possible attack of opportunity against rider: +13 +1 (Kn. Devotion) +6 (Cunning Insight) - (1d20+20)[28] - (Crit on a 40). (There's an extra +2 if they achieve flanking).
> 
> **looks like 30 to hit rider with flanking
> Damage (3d6+5)[20]
> Adamantine Warhammer does not seem to be as effective as you would hope, (you think damage reduction on this)
> you watch as the blow strikes true and then watch in horror as the wound starts to heal itself almost immediately


(1d5)[*4*] the rider attack this person with all attacks
the Mount Tramples Quinton and Finn, Ilean can get out of the way and then mount stops in the middle of the bridge between the party.

Dread Steed - Full Attack Charge - Pounce - Ride By Attack total distance moved 80ft
Breaths Smoke Granting it and its rider Concealment 20% miss chance
2 Hooves (1d20+9)[*26*]
Confirm Crit 2 Hooves (1d20+9)[*21*]
2 Hooves damage (1d8+6)[*9*] Bludgeoning Magical + (1d4)[*2*] fire
Trample damage (1d8+6)[*14*] Bludgeoning 

Quinton the 2 Hooves Crit hit you damage 18 Bludgeoning Magical + 4 fire & Trample 14 (36 total damage)
Finn the 2 Hooves hit you damage 9 damage + 2 Fire + trample 14 (25 total damage)


Horseman Full Attack
Jack O Lantern (1d20+8)[*9*]
Confirm Crit Jack O Lantern (1d20+8)[*21*]
Jack O Lantern Damage (2d8+4)[*19*] Bludgeoning
+6 Longsword (1d20+8)[*15*], +6 Longsword (1d20+3)[*7*]
Confirm Crit Longsword (1d20+8)[*22*], +6 Longsword (1d20+3)[*22*]
Longsword Damage (1d8+7)[*8*], Longsword (1d8+7)[*10*] Slashing Magical + Special On Crit

Ilean the Rider misses you entirely,

Quinton Your AoO with flanking on the Mount Misses Entirely

----------


## Cygnia

Another few words of power flew from Schroeder's mouth, this time bolstering his allies with extra strength and agility!

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Casting Elation: Affected creatures gain a +2 morale bonus to effective Strength and Dexterity, and their speed increases by +5 feet.



*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Schroeder Miridathi*
M NG Human Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5, *Level* 11, *Init* 3, *HP* 66/66, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* 7/2   
*  Crystal Echoblade*  8/3 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +1*, *Crystal of Bent Sight, Wand Chamber Mithral Buckler +1* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 26
*Condition* Cold Resistance 5
Immunity to Blindness & Dazzling Effects (Googles of the Golden Sun)
Damage Reduction 1/- for 10HP (Least Iron Ward Diamond)
Haste (10 rounds): A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. When making a full attack action, a hasted creature may make one extra attack with any weapon he is holding. The attack is made using the creatures full base attack bonus, plus any modifiers appropriate to the situation. 
Elation (11 rounds):Affected creatures gain a +2 morale bonus to effective Strength and Dexterity, and their speed increases by +5 feet.

----------


## Thunder999

"Was not expecting to be attacked just yet, or by an outsider for that matter, not got any banishment options as a result. Oh well, got by bow"Aldred will step back out of the monster's reach and fire a veritable barrage of arrows at the rider.

*Spoiler: OOC/Rolls*
Show

11 bab, +6 wis, +3 enhancement (1 base, 2 bane), +3 insight, +1 point blank shot, -2 rapid shot=22
(1d20+22)[*24*] for (1d8+11)[*16*]+(2d6)[*11*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*4*]
(1d20+22)[*42*] for (1d8+11)[*16*]+(2d6)[*11*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*46*]
(1d20+22)[*38*] for (1d8+11)[*12*]+(2d6)[*5*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*94*]
(1d20+22)[*39*] for (1d8+11)[*19*]+(2d6)[*12*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*20*]
(1d20+17)[*32*] for (1d8+11)[*12*]+(2d6)[*3*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*41*]
(1d20+17)[*28*] for (1d8+11)[*15*]+(2d6)[*7*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*4*]
(1d20+12)[*32*] for (1d8+11)[*17*]+(2d6)[*8*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*69*]
(1d20+12)[*26*] for (1d8+11)[*16*]+(2d6)[*6*] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[*61*]

----------


## samduke

Alred backs up 5ft and then lets loose a volley of arrows from his bow several strike true on the rider 
You watch in horror as the riders wounds begin to heal before your eyes

1:Alred - 16 , 5ft Empty Square ---> Bridge , Flowing River
5ft Empty Square , 2:Schroeder - 16 ---> Bridge , Flowing River
6: Horse and Rider 20 --------->>>>>>> Edge of Flowing River
4:Ilean - 19 , 5ft Empty Square---> Bridge
5:Quinton Morrison - 15 , 3:Finn - 22 ---> Bridge

----------


## Thunder999

"The horse seems a bit reluctant to cross the river, so unless anyone has something significantly better than that, say a way to stop that healing, we might perhaps consider a retreat."

----------


## amanamana

"Sounds good to me... I'm a lover, not a fighter." - Finn gets closer to the enemies again, bobbing and weaving, and unleashes some half-hearted attacks at the mount - "Get out of here, fellows, I'll be right behind you." - He yells at the casters.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Finn takes a 5-foot step and unleashes a Full Attack while Fighting Defensively as a Full-Round Action.
If the rider/mount attacks him, he will spend Inspiration Points on Cunning Defense to get +6 as Dodge bonus to AC for 1 round.

Attacks:
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

1st: Concealment miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) (1d100)[*56*]
Attack - Warhammer +13 +2 (Kn. Devotion) +2 (Flanking) +1 (Haste) +1 (Morale bonus to Strength) -4 (Fighting Defensively) - (1d20+15)[*31*] - (Crit on a 35).
Damage (3d6+7)[*18*]
-Eventual crit confirmation: (1d20+20)[36]
-Crit Damage x3.

2nd: Concealment miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) (1d100)[*55*]
Attack - Warhammer +13 +2 (Kn. Devotion) +2 (Flanking) +1 (Haste) +1 (Morale bonus to Strength) -4 (Fighting Defensively) - (1d20+15)[*22*] - (Crit on a 35).
Damage (3d6+7)[*16*]
-Eventual crit confirmation: (1d20+20)[36]
-Crit Damage x3.

3rd: Concealment miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) (1d100)[*17*]
Attack - Warhammer +8 +2 (Kn. Devotion) +2 (Flanking) +1 (Haste) +1 (Morale bonus to Strength) -4 (Fighting Defensively) - (1d20+10)[*15*] - (Crit on a 30).
Damage (3d6+7)[*20*]
-Eventual crit confirmation: (1d20+20)[36]
-Crit Damage x3.


*Finn*
Human - Factotum 11
AC 31 (+1 Haste +3 for Fighting Defensively +1 Morale bonus to Dex) (37 with Cunning Defense) {Touch 20 (26) - Flat-footed 23} - HP's 85/110
Fort +8 - Ref +12 - Will +11
Inspiration Points: 7/9

----------


## samduke

Round 2
Finn  draws the attention of the horsemen and the mount, and then swings with his warhammer, you feel that your weapon did not do as much as it could have, and then you watch in horror as the wound begins to heal itself

1:Alred - 16 , 5ft Empty Square ---> Bridge , Flowing River
5ft Empty Square , 2:Schroeder - 16 ---> Bridge , Flowing River
4:Ilean - 19 , 5ft Empty Square---> Bridge, Flowing River
5:Quinton Morrison - 15 , 3:Finn - 22 ---> Bridge, Flowing River
6: Horse and Rider 20 --------->>>>>>> Edge of Flowing River

The horsemen turns its full attention to finn.
Horseman Full Attack on Finn
Jack O Lantern (1d20+8)[*10*]
Confirm Crit Jack O Lantern (1d20+8)[*23*]
Jack O Lantern Damage (2d8+4)[*10*] Bludgeoning
+6 Longsword (1d20+8)[*17*], (1d20+3)[*10*]
Confirm Crit +6 Longsword (1d20+8)[*16*], (1d20+3)[*6*]
Longsword Damage (1d8+7)[*15*], (1d8+7)[*15*] Slashing Magical + Special On Crit

Dread Steed turns its full attention to finn.
Free Action: Frightful Presence (Ex) opponents within 30 feet, may become shaken
opponents can resist the effects with a successful Will save (DC 20)

Full Attack 
2 Hooves (1d20+9)[*17*]
Confirm Crit 2 Hooves (1d20+9)[*25*]
2 Hooves damage (1d8+6)[*14*] Bludgeoning Magical + (1d4)[*1*] fire
Trample damage (1d8+6)[*13*] Bludgeoning


** you swear you hear the horsemen and mount both curse you as they miss entirely

**Everyone needs to save vs. Frightful Presence (Ex)

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"He has the right idea. But he won't fight alone. The rest of you, flee now. We'll be right behind you." Quinton said solemnly before he joins Finn in approaching the creature cautiously. Grasping his trident with both hands, he steeled his mind for a moment...and then thrust it forward like a crack of lightning into the mount! As he pulled back, he adopted a more defensive stance.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Quinton takes a five-foot step toward the mount and rider.
Standard Action: Greater Insightful Strike
Concealment Roll(fails at 01-20): (1d100)[*77*]
Attack Roll: (1d20+19)[*39*]
Concentration Check For Damage X 2: (1d20+18)[*24*]
Swift Action: Change Stance to Pearl of Black Doubt Stance.

----------


## amanamana

"Too slow, chump!" - Finn snarks at the enemies, while effortlessly dodging their attacks, to focus the rider's attention on him. As the last of the attacks misses him, he flips the bird at them.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Shaken is not that bad of a condition, but I'll spend an Inspiration Point on Cunning Insight to get +6 competence bonus on this Will save.
Will Save +11 +6 (Cunning Insight) (1d20+17)[*27*]

*Finn*
Human - Factotum 11
AC 31 (+1 Haste +3 for Fighting Defensively +1 Morale bonus to Dex) (37 with Cunning Defense) {Touch 20 (26) - Flat-footed 23} - HP's 85/110
Fort +8 - Ref +12 - Will +11
Inspiration Points: 4/9

----------


## Thunder999

Alred will retreat across bridge, watching the others but not saying anything more.

----------


## Cygnia

The Fine Art of the Strategic Withdrawal (not the mention Finn's distraction of the rider) was a good idea in Schroeder's mind and he hurried after the others across the bridge.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Running/full withdrawal across the bridge ASAP!
(1d20+11)[*21*] Will Save

 

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Schroeder Miridathi*
M NG Human Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5, *Level* 11, *Init* 3, *HP* 66/66, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* 7/2   
*  Crystal Echoblade*  8/3 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +1*, *Crystal of Bent Sight, Wand Chamber Mithral Buckler +1* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 26
*Condition* Cold Resistance 5
Immunity to Blindness & Dazzling Effects (Googles of the Golden Sun)
Damage Reduction 1/- for 10HP (Least Iron Ward Diamond)
Haste (10 rounds): A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. When making a full attack action, a hasted creature may make one extra attack with any weapon he is holding. The attack is made using the creatures full base attack bonus, plus any modifiers appropriate to the situation. 
Elation (11 rounds):Affected creatures gain a +2 morale bonus to effective Strength and Dexterity, and their speed increases by +5 feet.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

"A little" jarred by the close brush with equine death, Ilean musters up another spell, this time attempting to shove the horse... or the rider... with telekinetic force!

*Spoiler: Out of Character*
Show

 Casting _telekinesis_... Here's the thing, though, I've got one of two effects in mind.
If possible, I'd like to bowl the horse over with the full 275 lb. of force Ilean is capable of pushing with, preferably into the water...
...if bowling the horse into the bridge is not possible, then Ilean will instead attempt to bowl the RIDER over.

*Caster Level Check:* (1d20+15)[*20*] -- To overcome that dad-gum Spell Resistance!

----------


## samduke

The Horseman goes flying off the Dread steed some distance into the water, When the horseman impacts the water, you ALL hear a fanatical cackle and odd noise coming from the area of the estate

The Horseman & Dread Steed turn gaseous and they disappear.
Combat is over

----------


## amanamana

"Goodness me." - Finn stops bobbing and weaving and remains there, gawking at Ilean - "That was harsh!" - He then bursts out laughing at the ridicule of the Headless Horseman being thrust into the water like that.

"Well... Safe to say that our arrival is no secret anymore. You've all heard the cackle coming from the house, I imagine." - He looks at those around him, to assess the injuries. He then concentrates on his own injuries, healing them, while holding a holy symbol. Those around him see that he has a few holy symbols hanging from his neck, from a few different gods.

"We should get closer, but allow me to scout the entrance before you all approach the gate. Let's leave this bridge already, though."

He then get's closer to Quinton and taps his shoulder - "Fancy moves you got there, big guy. You're fast!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

He used 1 Inspiration Point to activate Opportunistic Piety, healing up to 28 hp on himself.

----------


## samduke

At the opposing end of the bridge are a pair of stone gates (Locked)
from the gate looking through the fence into the Estate Grounds you can see the following but it is impossible to follow the fence around further than the far left or right corner
at the center of the estate is a large looking old creepy dilapidated house the door to the house faces the gate
to the left is a stables, further back to the left is a thicket with a large tree that has several strings and small portions of fabric tangled in its limbs, around behind the house is a graveyard, off to the right is a really large garden

----------


## Cygnia

*"The signet ring the Lady gave us might unlock the gates somehow -- she said we 'needed it' to get into the damn estate..."* suggested Schroeder.  But the idle suggestion to just burn the place and the grounds down was looking more and more like a good idea in the bard's mind, given the state of everything.

----------


## Thunder999

"Nice trick with the telekinesis. That looked suspiciously like what happens with vampires. Got to say, that cackling is not encouraging. Anyone need patching up?"

----------


## ScrambledBrains

> He then get's closer to Quinton and taps his shoulder - "Fancy moves you got there, big guy. You're fast!"


Quinton chuckled in appreciation of the compliment while rummaging around in his haversack and grabbing a potion out of it, "Thank you...I've spent plenty of years practicing to be so. Though, based on how well we handled this fiend, none of us are slouches. You in particular, my friend...you have courage and fortitude in spades."

Finishing his own compliment, Quinton quaffs the potion down.

*Spoiler: Potion/OOC*
Show


Using one of my two Cure Serious Wounds potions to try and get some of my health back.
Potion Heal: (3d8+5)[*19*]


-------------

"If the ring does open this gate...where do we have to put it?" Quinton mused as he looked over the gate, "Finn, any ideas?"

----------


## amanamana

"I'm on it." - Finn approaches the gate carefully and searches it for traps and ways of opening it. He looks for a lock or a place to use the signet ring. He also keeps an eye for enemies hiding close to or behind the gate and fence.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Search check: (1d20+25)[*44*]
Spot Check: (1d20+19)[*21*]
Listen Check: (1d20+13)[*31*]

----------


## samduke

At the exact center of the double stone games is a stone pillar at roughly 5ft up from the ground in the exact center of the pillar is a small round divot that looks like it fits the ring perfectly.

You press the ring into the divot, attempting to turn and it fails to move then you press slightly harder pushing the ring further into the stone as you do so both gates open and you hear a faint ticking like that of a mechanical clock.

With the gates open and the noise obviously coming from the stone pillar, you decide it must be some sort of timer to close the gate
and the party enters the Estate properly and as the last of the party gets through the gateway the double gates begin to close as the ticking faintly disappears.

Where do you go and what do you do ?

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean, looking _very_ surprised at her impulsive... and, when she moves away from where she is, _poorly position_... maneuver, gasps.  At her companion's complements, she smiles.

 Once through the gate, she stands still for a moment and looks... listens...

*Spoiler: Out of Character*
Show

*Listen:* (1d20+2)[*10*]
*Spot:* (1d20+2)[*12*]

Looking for any_one_ out of the ordinary... and listening for much the same!

----------


## samduke

Ilean does not see anything out of the normal other than what has been spotted already. there are no discernable sounds.

----------


## Thunder999

Alred pauses and speaks up "Just a moment, should probably get a few more spells going before something else shows up" 
He'll cast a few spells on himself, then hold out a piece of parchment and recite a prayer for strength, imbuing his allies with Conviction (mass)

*Spoiler: Spells, spoilered for brevity*
Show

That'll be Magic Vestment on both his buckler and armour, Greater Magic Weapon on his bow, Barkskin on himself and finally an extended Mass Conviction upon everyone

----------


## amanamana

Finn looks around and then turns to his comrades - "I see there is much to investigate around here... I think we should leave the larger building to the end." - He says pointing at the manor - "It's likely that inside the manor we will find more challenges and even the source of this whole thing. Maybe there are clues to what's inside around here. I'm especially interested in that tree with the strings and ribbons."

"I guess we could make this counterclockwise. Gardens, graveyard, trees and stables. Could be clockwise too... The manor at the end, though. Of course, the whole time we should keep an eye on the manor. See if there's something peeking though the windows." - He looks at each one of the others - "I don't know if you have specialties or spells that could help with the exploration. I believe I could scout ahead of you guys."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

What time is it? Is there daylight still? If so, for how long?

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"I don't have any spells to help...but I do have one trick I can use," Quinton replied before closing his eyes and taking a deep breath inward.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Swift Action: Changing Stance to Hunter's Sense

----------


## samduke

Quinton 

You Smell Overpowering Death and Decay it seems to be wafting in from the direction of the graveyard

----------


## Thunder999

Alred shakes his head "I guess I've got stone shape if you want to try going through a wall, probably a bad idea though. Do you have a good escape plan for if you run into something?

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean ponders things...  "Well, I'm skilled in finding glyphs and wards and the like... I can even suppress them, if need be."  Pulling some thieves' tools from one of the pouches of her _handy haversack_, she continues.  "I've also got these... haven't needed to use them for _years, and while I'm skilled in their use I'm not some masterful thief or anything."_
 With a sigh, she adds, "Had I not lost my old spell component pouch, I'd be able to do a lot more, like see through falsehoods with _true seeing_ spells, but alas. As far as escape plans go, I am capable of teleportations, but can only take about... _four_ individuals with me at present?"

*Out of Character - Spells*
*Spoiler*
Show

Casting _magic circle against evil_ on party, _darkvision_ on Ilean.

----------


## amanamana

> Alred shakes his head "I guess I've got stone shape if you want to try going through a wall, probably a bad idea though. Do you have a good escape plan for if you run into something?


Well, I'm awfully hard to find, for starters. I've got practice in stalking all sorts of creatures too, even the ones with 'special senses', so to speak." - He smirks as he continues - "I've once put a 'kick me' sign on a grimlock's back without him noticing it. Joke's on me, though, they were an all grimlock band, so no one could read it." - He shrugs and then smiles.

"But, if I'm detected, I won't be too far away. I'm hard to hit and I can likely retreat to safety if not killed outright." - He speaks this matter-of-factly. - "Let's keep this Stone Shape spell in mind... You never know. These things can always provide a creative solution to a problem."

------

To Ilean's remarks about finding glyphs and such, Finn remarks - "Well, that's good. We may work together in searching for traps, then. I'm used to all manner of traps... Crafted with and without magic. But, if I find one of them glyphs, I'll like to have your input too. I'm good at picking locks and better at disabling traps and such. It's been a while since the last time I couldn't open or circumvent a door..." - He then justifies himself with a smirk - "Not that I or anyone I know is in the habit of breaking into places uninvited..."

-----

If the party agrees with starting with the garden, Finn will scout ahead of the group, but within earshot if he needs to call for help. As soon as he crouches and starts skulking about bushes, Quinton likely loses track of his scent.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Hide check (1d20+25)[*27*]
Move Silently check (1d20+20)[*21*]

With the *Darkstalker* feat, even special senses like scent, tremorsense or blindsight must defeat his Hide or Move Silently checks.

Spot Check (1d20+19)[*26*]
Listen Check (1d20+13)[*32*]

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"Urgh...well, I can tell you that there is a terrible stench of decay coming from the graveyard," Quinton remarked as he opened his eyes, "I'm not sure what that implies...and I'm not sure I'm ready to find out. For now, the garden sounds like a fine idea. Lead the way, Finn." 

-------------

"I will admit that I don't have many skills apart from combat," He admitted only mildly sheepishly, "But I do have a bit of historical and local knowledge of this area, as well as being a relatively decent diplomat...and I can jump well..."

----------


## Cygnia

*"Think of me as your personal hype man,"* said Schroeder with a grin.  *"But I am also well learned about a number of various topics."*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Schroeder Miridathi*
M NG Human Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5, *Level* 11, *Init* 3, *HP* 66/66, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* 7/2   
*  Crystal Echoblade*  8/3 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +1*, *Crystal of Bent Sight, Wand Chamber Mithral Buckler +1* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 26
*Condition* Cold Resistance 5
Immunity to Blindness & Dazzling Effects (Googles of the Golden Sun)
Damage Reduction 1/- for 10HP (Least Iron Ward Diamond)
Mass Conviction:  3 hours 40 minutes (CL 11, 10 minutes/level, extended) +3 Morale to saves

----------


## Thunder999

Alred thinks about the smell only briefly before speaking "Maybe you're smelling some undead, probably fleshy rather than skeletal if they still smell after how long this place seems to have been abandoned, all just guesswork mind. Good luck with the sneaking, we'll just wait here I suppose."

----------


## samduke

*FINN*
You leave the rest of the group behind as you scout ahead towards the garden, once you arrive you see all manner of Fresh growing or ripening vegetables, tubers and some vine fruit. One portion of the garden it has been clearly set aside for watermelon and pumpkin, As those are currently growing to rather extreme sizes. then you realize you are out from the group farther than anticipated and walk back.



*Party*
You stand and watch Finn wander off some distance into the gardens and then turn around and start walking back.  After he arrives and reports in on the things he has seen ...
1:Alred, 2:Quinton, 3:Ilean, 4:Schroeder ( (1d4)[*1*]
A White Dire Wolf comes bounding from the stables, it looks like it is charging in your direction. Flying right near it is a tiny yellow bird squawking at the Dire Wolf ...

what do you do ?

----------


## Cygnia

Schroeder's hand dropped to the hilt of his blade, though he didn't yet draw it out.  Instead, his mind frantically tried to figure out anything about the white wolf and the strange little yellow bird squawking around it.

*"Is that attack body language...?!"* asked the musician.  Had there been a growl or baring of fangs?

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


(1d20+18)[*29*] Know: Arcana + Collector of Stories
(1d20+14)[*20*] Know: Nature + Collector of Stories
(1d20+14)[*17*] Know: Dungeoneering + Collector of Stories
(1d20+14)[*23*] Know: The Planes + Collector of Stories

Let me know if I need to roll Local/Religion/Psionics



*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Schroeder Miridathi*
M NG Human Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5, *Level* 11, *Init* 3, *HP* 66/66, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* 7/2   
*  Crystal Echoblade*  8/3 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +1*, *Crystal of Bent Sight, Wand Chamber Mithral Buckler +1* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 26
*Condition* Cold Resistance 5
Immunity to Blindness & Dazzling Effects (Googles of the Golden Sun)
Damage Reduction 1/- for 10HP (Least Iron Ward Diamond)
Mass Conviction:  3 hours 40 minutes (CL 11, 10 minutes/level, extended) +3 Morale to saves

----------


## samduke

Schroeder thinking/speaking "Is that attack body language...?!

You do not think so this is more akin to the act of a pet dog excited to see a person or it's master.

----------


## amanamana

Finn arrives back at the party's position moments before the white dire wolf and the yellow bird approach the group. Not being very used to animals, although he's a passable rider, Finn shows the same level of doubt as the others. He looks at the others - "No one really into puppies, uh?"

When Schroeder points out the beast's body language and the possibility that the creature is not hostile, Finn rummages through his Haversack and produces a daily trail ration. He rips the bag open and throws it at the ground, towards the dire wolf, about 20 ft from the group. - "Whatchu doin' snooping around, you big furball?"

----------


## samduke

the Yellow bird accelerates past the dire wolf which stops short of the party about 20ft away as it looks at all of you, the yellow bird however flys around then lands on Alreds head and with squawk and chirp away

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

_Perplexed..._ Ilean can only frown as she looks at the bird.  It's not a _mean_ frown, but rather one as if to say that she wished she knew what the creature was saying.  She ponders the tweets...

 She is, however, still mindful of the, oh, _large pony-sized wolf_... There might be a reason she's still alive, after all.
*
Out of Character*
*Spoiler*
Show

 *Knowledge (Nature)* (1d20+12)[*27*] 
This is an attempt to determine what this twitter bird _might_ be hinting at!  Observing body language and cross-referencing it with anything that she might have read about birds, and all that.

----------


## Thunder999

Alred tries not to move his head too much as he speaks "They seem friendly enough, but I'm more of a plant person"

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"Well, I'm glad we don't have to fight these creatures..." Quinton remarked as he stared in mild amusement at the bird on Alred's head, "But...what do they want? Do they want us to leave or...go somewhere with them?"

----------


## samduke

Out of nowhere slowly materializing as though from nothingness you see at first the teeth, then the nose followed by a face, ears and eventually the rest of the body of a oversized blue grey housecat.

in common to Ilean it speaks, the bird is telling the dog to mind his manners and behave if he expects that one "pointing with its tail at Alred" to like him. you may call me Gremalkin "pointing with its tail at Ilean" 

What brings you to the haunted mansion Gremalkin asks?

----------


## amanamana

"Huh..." - Finn looks at the new arrival with curiosity - "That's unexpected."

"Well met, mr. Gremalkin." - Finn salutes the creatures and creeps closer to Quinton. 

He whispers to the big guy: "I'll leave to your capable hands, oh, party spokesperson. I'd avoid lying, but please make sure to let them know that we're not set on who's to blame about anything and are leaning towards investigation and not extermination."

----------


## ScrambledBrains

> He whispers to the big guy: "I'll leave to your capable hands, oh, party spokesperson. I'd avoid lying, but please make sure to let them know that we're not set on who's to blame about anything and are leaning towards investigation and not extermination."


"Right, right..." Quinton replied to Finn in a whisper of his own before turning to face Gremalkin, "Well met, Gremalkin," He said with a polite bow, "We have been assigned by Lady Vanpelt to investigate her former home and see if we can help her recover her property here. We're uncertain who is responsible for the current state of the manor, of course, but we intend to find out as part of our investigation."

----------


## Cygnia

Schroeder's nose twitched uncomfortably, no doubt due to the onset of being exposed to animal dander.  Still, not having to fight the beasts was a welcome respite...


..._if_ the cat could be trusted, that is.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Schroeder Miridathi*
M NG Human Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5, *Level* 11, *Init* 3, *HP* 66/66, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 11, *Base Attack Bonus* 7/2   
*  Crystal Echoblade*  8/3 (1d8+1, 19-20/x2)
*Soulfire, 7/day mists conceal wearer for 1 minute, vision not obscured Mithralmist Shirt +1*, *Crystal of Bent Sight, Wand Chamber Mithral Buckler +1* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 26
*Condition* Cold Resistance 5
Immunity to Blindness & Dazzling Effects (Googles of the Golden Sun)
Damage Reduction 1/- for 10HP (Least Iron Ward Diamond)
Mass Conviction:  3 hours 40 minutes (CL 11, 10 minutes/level, extended) +3 Morale to saves

----------


## samduke

> "We have been assigned by Lady Vanpelt to investigate her former home and see if we can help her recover her property here. We're uncertain who is responsible for the current state of the manor, of course, but we intend to find out as part of our investigation."


Clearly ignoring Quinton, yet responding to the question asked speaking towards Ilean.

Lady Vanpelt.. huh I thought she was dead, or do you mean the brat child Lucille ?
Either way I would say Laris the brat childs younger brother is responsible. every year its the same thing oh great gord this and that , or oh fat man who showers all with gifts, Laris is responsible, the dog and bird avoid the house and most of the estate only living over there in my stables with me. smart dog he smelled you coming in here and decided to go play. though if you want more answers you might visit the gravedigger/groundskeeper, the old man should be somewhere around near the graveyard or thicket.

----------


## Thunder999

Alred smiles briefly "It's always a nice change to meet interesting creatures that aren't trying to kill you, I guess we're headed to the graveyard, where that smell of rotten flesh apparently comes from." He'll also try to approach the wolf in a friendly manner, maybe see if he can pet it, though he really doesn't know what he's doing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So handle animal is actually trained only, and Alred does not have it, hopefully that won't matter too much since they're already friendly.

----------


## samduke

Alred steps forward hand outstretched towards the dire wolf, getting quite the surprise when the dire wolf not only comes over but places its head on your hand, with the tiny yellow bird flying about chirping away and then it lands on the dogs back side.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean blinks.  _Hard._  To the... creature?  She says, "This is unexpected... Erm... the others speak true enough, we are here to help the Vanpelts, but there's obviously more to this than can be expected."

 Reaching into her bag... and then the pouch within her bag... Ilean produces _something_ suitable for avian or feline consumption.  Perhaps a leafy green, or a nut.  Her rations did have a lot of kale and nuts, amid jerkies and fruits.  Whatever the case, this is given to the inquiring critter.

"I'd love to stay and chat, friend..." She says to the Gremalkin, "But duty and your word calls us to the graveyard.  Farewell, and safe travels."

 To her companions, she mouths, _"What?!"_.  Despite all the marvellous and malign things she's seen, she still seems surprised by this interaction.

----------


## amanamana

Finn gets interested at the mention of this "great gourd" - "It's the second time someone mentions this 'Great Gourd'... Is it some kind of cult or religion? The garden is full of overgrown vegetables, particularly pumpkins and watermelon. Are those regular vegetables or are they the kind that attack and eat unsuspecting adventurers?"

He iniatially asks Gremalkin directly, then turns to Ilean, so she can ask him if Finn's ignored. - "Anyway, does the garden have dangers of its own that you're aware? Also... Is this gravedigger friendly? The graveyard has a strong smell about it... That's not proper. Does it have undead hiding in there?"

He then turns to the dire wolf and points to his trail rations at his feet - "So... Are you gonna eat that?"

----------


## Cygnia

*"And just how much should we trust this Lucille?"* asked Schroeder.  _Good grief...we should have asked for payment up front..._

----------


## Thunder999

"Oh at this point I don't trust the Vanpelts at all, but this place is both unusual and dangerous, so i can't say I regret accepting the job."

----------


## samduke

> Finn gets interested at the mention of this "great gourd" - "It's the second time someone mentions this 'Great Gourd'... Is it some kind of cult or religion? The garden is full of overgrown vegetables, particularly pumpkins and watermelon. Are those regular vegetables or are they the kind that attack and eat unsuspecting adventurers?"
> 
> He iniatially asks Gremalkin directly, then turns to Ilean, so she can ask him if Finn's ignored. - "Anyway, does the garden have dangers of its own that you're aware? Also... Is this gravedigger friendly? The graveyard has a strong smell about it... That's not proper. Does it have undead hiding in there?"
> 
> He then turns to the dire wolf and points to his trail rations at his feet - "So... Are you gonna eat that?"


Gremalkin, shifts forms right before your eyes to something a bit more humanoid(human), Pointing at Ilean, speaking Master. Pointing at Finn speaking friend of master.

speaking to all: I do not know what lies in the garden nor most of the grounds as I said I live in the stables with the dog and bird.
I would use caution no matter where you are here as all is definitely not all right.

The caretaker/gravedigger/gardner, what ever you may call him, he comes by the stables and feeds us daily so I would say he is friendly enough.

Speaking back to Ilean, I grant you my last life may you use it only in the upmost dire of conditions, and with those words Gremalkin Vanishes without a trace. << nothing , not even true sight will spot Gremalkin>>


The dog and bird eat the food provided by Finn

----------


## amanamana

"So, what do you all think? Straight to look for this caretaker or let's explore the garden before? I would usually want to explore the sectors as we walk by them, to avoid being surprised from the back... But, if this individual is the estate's gardener and caretaker, he may get upset seeing us wandering around the place. Probably best to look for this person before we explore the rest of the area. What do you say?"

"Either way, let me take a look at any door, porch, gateway or the like before crossing..."

----------


## Cygnia

*"This caretaker might have some more information as to just what exactly has infested this place and what in the Nine Hells is up with the Vanpelts.  And, if he's survived this long without being attacked, maybe he knows something about how to ward ourselves..."* Schroeder offered with a shrug.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean seems very unsettled... not by the Gremalkin's inability to answer questions that they likely have no answer to given the nature of this strange place, but their willingness to throw their last life... to a mortal.

"Y...eah..." Looking to her companions from the space that the Grimalkin occupied, Ilean looks to Finn.  "I'll come with you, just in case there are any magical traps that are beyond even your scope."

----------


## samduke

The Party all goes together towards the Garden , once you arrive you see all manner of Fresh growing or ripening vegetables, tubers and some vine fruit. One portion of the garden it has been clearly set aside for watermelon and pumpkin, As those are currently growing to rather extreme sizes...

(OOC let me know if you want to investigate here further)

Traversing onwards off in the distance you can see what is clearly the graveyard, as there are exactly 11 headstones, there is a small shed nearby that has its door open. as you approach the shed which is just outside of the graveyard you can clearly see a very old man he seems to be putting a shovel away, as he turns around he stares at you in disbelief, then pokes each of you in turn whether you want poked or not... speaking You! you are real, oh praise IO, the curse can finally be lifted...

Please tell me you are here to slay the Necromancer Laris ???

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"Those are some mighty big fruits and vegetables," Quinton remarked with a raised eyebrow as they passed them, Though...I don't know if I want to discover why they grow so large."


---------------------------------------------------------------

"...We're here to potentially reclaim this area for Lady Vanpelt and figure out what happened here...who is this Laris?" Quinton asked the man as he rubbed the spot where he'd been poked lightly with the palm of his left hand.

----------


## amanamana

"So, mister..." - He waits to see if the man identifies himself - "... we're here to investigate what troubles this place. How long do you work here? Were you around before, when things were all right? Do you leave this place when you want to or are you somehow imprisoned here? Could you please elaborate on this curse? What do you know about Laris?"

Finn stops with the questions to avoid overwhelming the man, but there is a lot of answers needed and he'll likely question him more.

----------


## samduke

> "So, mister..." - He waits to see if the man identifies himself - "... we're here to investigate what troubles this place. How long do you work here? Were you around before, when things were all right? Do you leave this place when you want to or are you somehow imprisoned here? Could you please elaborate on this curse? What do you know about Laris?"
> 
> Finn stops with the questions to avoid overwhelming the man, but there is a lot of answers needed and he'll likely question him more.


ahh yes answers, it started the evening of the fall dance in the house they were gathered in the ballroom for the dance, I was but a teen then having just been brought on by the elder vanpelts to tend the grounds, screams abound that evening and when I arrived they were all dead, I thought. I spent the next week burring them and when I was done I knew some must have survived. Laris had placed a curse upon the gate those that were here could never leave and those that entered over the years met their fates, but alas as strangers they could not go here in the graveyard so they were scattered to the garden. Laris is obsessed with bringing the great gord to life I fear such an abomination would certainly destroy all here and the village nearby. You, tell me you are here to lift the curse ?

----------


## Cygnia

*"How can such a curse be lifted?"* The words that they might not be able to leave now felt like a cold stone deep in Schroeder's gut. *"Does Laris have any weaknesses?  How have you been able to survive here for so long?"*

----------


## samduke

> *"How can such a curse be lifted?"* The words that they might not be able to leave now felt like a cold stone deep in Schroeder's gut. *"Does Laris have any weaknesses?  How have you been able to survive here for so long?"*


responding, to lift the curse, kill Laris.  I do not let him find me,  I know nothing about laris as I hide from him.

However if you are to kill him you will need in the house, I need my garden tool from under the tree, fetch my garden tool & I will give you the house key.

----------


## Thunder999

"What tree would that be, also do you know anything about the giant plants?"

----------


## samduke

The grounds keeper points to the "ONLY" tree it has string, ribbons and bits of fabric in its limbs, That tree he states.

Giant plants? you must be talking about the oversized watermelons and pumpkins, I only know they have been growing large ever since the night of the massicare in the house.

----------


## samduke

The party Hears the following after they start going towards the "Tree"
(3 separate voices)
"mr sandy claws, I wanna do it, we should work together, three of a kind"

"She'll be so pleased by our success that she'll reward us too, I bet."

"Perhaps she'll make her special brew, or let us draw a card or two."

no matter the methods you employ to find the sounds, you are not successful.

----------


## amanamana

Finn goes into the thicket a little ahead of the party - "Let's take a look. I'll be close."

He crouches and walks silently as soon as the shrubs and bushes can provide any cover. Closer to the big tree, he starts looking for anything odd.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Takes *10* in Hide *(35)* and Move Silently *(30)*

He'll start by taking *10* in Search *(35)* checks, but if there's something particularly fishy or interesting, he will take *20*.

----------


## samduke

> Finn goes into the thicket a little ahead of the party - "Let's take a look. I'll be close."
> looking for anything odd.
> 
> Spoiler: OoC
> Hide
> Takes 10 in Hide (35) and Move Silently (30)
> 
> He'll start by taking 10 in Search (35) checks, but if there's something particularly fishy or interesting, he will take 20


The thicket is average to sparse in density it is about 15ft into it before you can reach the mighty tree in the center.
towards one edge of the thicket there is a small stream, 

the tree has lots of string, ribbons and bits of fabric in its branches

(OOC: Languages Check)
Schroeder Languages: Common, Elven, Auran
Finn Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Giant
Ilean Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnomish, Goblin
Alred Languages: Common, Elven
Quinton Languages: Common, Draconic, Orc, Goblin

The Tree Speaks: ipgfuweyqwygfpqhnvipucsnjdnhvlksdfn <It's own language>

when there is no reply
The Tree Speaks: lkjhytybaoljcoiaswecvortjygfpqhnvipuca <Sylvan>

when there is no reply
The tree Speaks: Dooo Yoouuu Unnnderrrstaandd meee Noowww ? very slowly

----------


## amanamana

"Huh." - Finn stares at the treant for a couple of seconds - "Yes. Yes, I do." - Finn says as he comes out of hiding - "Hello, sir or madam tree." - He waves as he comes under its branches - "How are you today?"

"We're visitors, here to investigate what happened in this place... I'm Finn and these are my... uh... friends, I guess. You are very big and seem very old. Do you know this place well? Do you know its history?"

----------


## samduke

I have been here since before the house,  here I shall remain.

ask what you want to know if I have seen it from my spot here I know it.

<OOC this entire answer takes 15 minutes to get out>

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

To her less sneaky companions, Ilean ponders out loud.  "It's a very grim prospect, but do you think that maybe the bodies have been feeding the local flora...?"

 She contemplates the voices and their meanings... Is there any sort of esoterica they're talking about, that she might have heard of?  Some historicity to their words?  Some sort of ties to fae beings, or even flora and fauna...?  Religious significance?  Beings above and beyond, _where might she have heard these things in the past_?  Anything to help these people...
*
Out of Character - Actions*
*Spoiler*
Show

 *Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+17)[*20*]

*Knowledge (History):* (1d20+12)[*26*]

*Knowledge (Nature):* (1d20+12)[*23*]

*Knowledge (Religion):* (1d20+12)[*29*]

_Hoping_ to find something out about what these voices were talking about, in an attempt at an effort to find out what they might be hinting at or implying!

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"...A talking tree..." Quinton murmured in mild shock as he walked up behind Finn, "I must admit, that's a new one for me...but if he's been here that long, he must know something. Finn, ask him what happened when the Vanpelts fled."

----------


## samduke

> "...A talking tree..." Quinton murmured in mild shock as he walked up behind Finn, "I must admit, that's a new one for me...but if he's been here that long, he must know something. Finn, ask him what happened when the Vanpelts fled."


the tree responds to Quinton's question, I hear well also, there was a horrible day many moons ago, many died to the necromancer Laris, the younger of the two surviving vanpelts there were four others that survived that day , three were female and one was male. the male visited me in the early days but then on the horrible day the visits stopped and he has not been around to tend the younglings.

(OOC: this answer takes nearly 30 min to get out)

----------


## amanamana

While the treant speaks, Finn turns to his comrades and whispers - "For the love of the gods, we will be here for a whole week talking if we don't focus on the really important questions, given the treant's speech pattern..." - He smiles and nods at the treant as it finishes its last bit, whispering again to the party - "We have some things we have to ask... Starting with the caretaker's request. What else do you think we should focus on? Let's share some ideas before asking it directly. For one, I think this ribbons and strings on its branches might be of significance."

While his partners think about it, he asks about the caretaker's tools - "Great tree, the estate's caretaker asked us to retrieve his gardening tool. He says it was buried by your roots. Can we retrieve it?"

----------


## Cygnia

Schroeder wondered, if by some miracle, casting _Haste_ on the treant would work on getting it to talk faster.

*"Those three odd voices we heard while approaching the tree might be worth asking about too -- especially if they're dangerous or have ill intent."* He suggested quietly to the others in his group.

----------


## samduke

""Great tree, the estate's caretaker asked us to retrieve his gardening tool. He says it was buried by your roots. Can we retrieve it?""

the tree speaks
Tool ? What Tool? what manner of tool do you speak, what is it's purpose? 
(OOC: this takes 10 minutes)

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean puffs out her cheeks and exhales slowly as she waits for the tree to talk. Bites her nails, strips a little bit of one and winces, then, when she thinks no one is looking... _sniffs the breakage_.  Seeing the impatience on the other's faces possibly even more plainly than her own, she considers a course of action that might be discourteous... To those not asking the tree questions, she whispers, "Want me to see if I can _hasten things along_ with this fellow?  All we need is for an ambush to happen while he's putting his words together... But, just the same, I don't want to upset him since he _is_​ likely our only source of information on matters here."

----------


## Thunder999

Alred replies in as stern a whisper as he can "We are not attacking the friendly treant just because it talks slowly, that would just be wrong."

----------


## samduke

Alred, you spot what looks like a garden hoe, and a wood cutters axe they are both together at the base of the tree

----------


## Cygnia

Catching where Alred's gaze was, Schroeder whispered helpfully. *"Groundskeeper -- so it's probably (hopefully) the hoe he wants..."*

----------


## Thunder999

Alred is going to approach the tools and see if he can just pick them up.

----------


## samduke

as Alred approaches the tree,

The Tree suddenly starts to move, you now notice its eyes and face. Two of the larger branches move like arms complete with fingers as it lifts its roots from the very ground where it had been sitting and begins to walk towards Alred. Lowering its face to look directly at Alred.

speaking at normal speed in common, "And just where do you think you are going young one" ?

----------


## Thunder999

"Well I finally took a good look over there" Alred points at the tools "And I'm pretty sure those are the gardener's tools we're talking about, unless you're the first treant to need an axe."

----------


## samduke

Turning to look in the direction, Speaking, why yes the human that use to tend my area left them here one day and never returned for them, I know not why.

then asks again "what is it's purpose"?

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ilean's shoulders sag at the sight of the Treant _finally_ moving at a pace convenient to creatures of flesh and blood, and mouths some very unforgivable things.  She watches the scene unfold...

----------


## amanamana

"We were initially gathered to 'cleanse' the estate from those responsible for driving the other Vanpelts away from here... *But* things seem to be more complicated than that. I believe all my comrades here now wish to investigate and understand what happened at this place before taking action..." - Finn looks at the others for confirmation - "... And you can see that from the fact that we not once yet fought a creature that has not attacked us first."

"But we have to admit that there's something wrong about this place... Apparently there was a massacre around here years ago and the place was locked. The groundskeeper talked about a curse and not being able to leave the premises. There was also the Headless Horseman that attacked us on arrival and the eerie laughter when it was defeated or banished." - Finn shrugs - "It's also really creepy in here." - He smiles as a fool.

----------


## samduke

The Tree speaking to all.
The young man is not well, the liche holds power over most, the cursed walk the grounds, the spirits guard the house, the small plants no longer answer my call.

Take the tools the old man wants deliver me the liche's corpse and I will help you defeat the young man.

The answers you seek are in the house.

----------


## Thunder999

Alred will take that as his cue to grab the tools "Gladly, can you tell us anything about the Liche?"

----------


## samduke

> Alred will take that as his cue to grab the tools "Gladly, can you tell us anything about the Liche?"


The tree returns to its spot and re-roots itself... speaking The answers you seek are in the house. and then its face and eyes meld back into just normal tree bark

----------


## Cygnia

*"Well that was about as useful as tits on a bull,"* said Schroeder drily.  *"Here's hoping the groundskeeper is a bit more forthcoming now about this liche when we give him back his tools..."*

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

"Knock wood..." Ilean says.  She _considers_ knocking on the treant, but does not actually do that, because heavens know what the ancient Fey would do.  Instead, she falls in line, and gets back to things with her companions.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

> *"Well that was about as useful as tits on a bull,"* said Schroeder drily.  *"Here's hoping the groundskeeper is a bit more forthcoming now about this liche when we give him back his tools..."*


"Oh, I don't know...we've gathered some information from him...even if it took a while," Quinton mused with a small grin, "And we might even be able to count on his help later, if we need it."

----------


## amanamana

"Well... Thank you, great tree." - Finn shrugs as the treant seemingly goes to sleep. He then studies the place where the tools are laid before picking them up - "Let's just be careful and make sure there's nothing else around here." - Finn searches the place and, if there's nothing else there and it's safe to pick up the tools, he reaches for them, turning his attention to the implements.

With an inquiring eye, he studies the axe and then the hoe. If it's safe for the others, he will ask his comrades do help him - "So, any of you scholars and erudites know if there's something special about these? I'm just a dabbler..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

First a Search roll to see if there's nothing else where the tools are, like traps, something else hidden or signs of something buried.
Search +26 (1d20+26)[*39*]

If it's clear, he will then study the tools:
Knowledge (Arcana) +12 + Collector of Stories +5 (1d20+17)[*30*]
Spellcraft +9 (1d20+9)[*17*]
Use Magic Device +15 (1d20+15)[*31*]

----------


## samduke

the moment the (AXE) is touched by Finn, it will glow Moderate Transmutation & Moderate Enchantment for all who detect it.
Finn the moment you touch the Axe you feel a sudden rush of magical energy from within the Axe.

----------


## Thunder999

Alred shrugs "So I guess test one for the suspicious axe is can you drop it, if you can it's probably not cursed."

----------


## Cygnia

*"Or it talks to you, trying to get you to kill us,"* added Schroeder, not so helpfully.  *"Of course, some relics from a far-gone time have that issue too.  Talking and wanting you to kill certain foes, I mean.  I heard a legend of an intelligent warhammer that wanted its wielder to thwomp rats, of all things..."*

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"I wouldn't underestimate rats..." Quinton replied with a shrug, "I've heard stories of some of them growing to quite an incredible size. Anyway, let's find this groundskeeper as soon as we can. If we can get any information from him, this will be that much easier."

----------


## samduke

Finn takes a couple of swings in the air away from the tree and party at a very safe distance.
While flourishing the Axe 1d8 ×3 6 lb , its magical energies come to life as the weapon glows to all those who can detect magic.

@Finn Telepathic in a female voice: evil abound, near in large structure, strike true, revenge my beloved charles.
(OOC Finn any conversation attempts must be in the form of yes/no type answers, it will not speak and only will use telepathy)

Party
nothing spectacular occurs as far as you can tell, as you go back to return the tool(s) to the groundskeeper. 

Groundskeeper, why you have returned with it and IT!, I am not sure I should be impressed or frightened that you have that axe. As promised for retrieving my tool. He hands one of you a key. This key will get you in the front door. I am sorry I can not tell you what is inside, the last time I was in the house was many years ago. The places you probably should inspect are the Basement, the Ballroom main floor, the Bedrooms of the children 2nd floor, and then the Attic.

you do not have long until the fall harvest shall begin in earnest, be careful and good luck.

edited

----------


## amanamana

Finn stops and holds the axe, as if seeing it again for the first time. He then concentrates in projecting his thoughts to it - (Telepathically) _"I will do my best. Let's keep our eyes open... uh... figuratively speaking... for anything that may endanger my comrades and innocent people around here. But I'll do my best to bring peace to your mind."_

He follows the party back to the groundskeeper, unusually silent.

----

After the man speaks, he picks the key - "What do you know about the axe? I know she's connected to all that happened here."

----------


## samduke

> Finn stops and holds the axe, as if seeing it again for the first time. He then concentrates in projecting his thoughts to it - (Telepathically) _"I will do my best. Let's keep our eyes open... uh... figuratively speaking... for anything that may endanger my comrades and innocent people around here. But I'll do my best to bring peace to your mind."_
> 
> He follows the party back to the groundskeeper, unusually silent.
> 
> ----
> 
> After the man speaks, he picks the key - "What do you know about the axe? I know she's connected to all that happened here."


the axe belonged to a girl in a red dress, I think she was the first victim of the ballroom massacre the axe was left in the care of the tree on that very night.

----------


## Cygnia

*"A girl -- a child! -- had that axe?"* Schroeder shook his head in utter shock.  *"Uhm, the tree mentioned that there's a lich in the house as well?"*

Yes, the groundskeeper said he couldn't recall -- but that wasn't something one would easily *forget*!

----------


## samduke

> *"A girl -- a child! -- had that axe?"* Schroeder shook his head in utter shock.  *"Uhm, the tree mentioned that there's a lich in the house as well?"*
> 
> Yes, the groundskeeper said he couldn't recall -- but that wasn't something one would easily *forget*!


A liche said the great tree well its memory is better than my own, maybe it is the little girl in the red dress maybe it is a manifestation from the massacre, I can not say. you should go soon you do not have much time before the fall harvest begins

----------


## amanamana

"Well, if time is of the essence, we should go. Farewell, mister." - Finn walks ahead of the others to the main building.

When the group gets enough distance from the groundskeeper to prevent being overheard, Finn confides to the others - "This axe has a conscience. It could be a fragment of the soul of one of the massacre's victims or some sort of echo of her mind. Either way, it seems really driven on vanquishing its enemies inside the mansion. It also yearns for vengeance over the killing of one particular victim. She calls him 'her beloved Charles'. It's likely the same 'poor old Charles' Ms. Patricia talked about... I don't know who this Charles was, but he's particularly missed by the others. He must have been a good man..."

--- 

When the group gets to the front door, Finn will sign them to wait a minute while he searches the door and the floor in front of it for traps and other nasty surprises. Being the front door, the most likely place for a trap, he'll take enough time to be sure there's nothing there.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Taking 20 on a Search Check, for a total of *46*.
He will do it silently, taking 10 on Move Silently, for a total of *34*.

----------


## samduke

standing at the front of the house before approaching the door to the left is a large multi-paned window that has been covered from the inside, to the right is a large picture window that also seems to have been covered from the inside.
above these windows are windows that look like multi-paned windows to the left, center above the door and right, at the very top center is a small window all seem to have been covered from the inside.

The door looks to be fairly solid with a large brass handle to the right side a pull cord for some sort of bell.
the door has a key hole just under the handle.
Finn  The door is locked

Finn  you discover that there are no traps here, you think you are silent

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Upon hearing that the axe has a conscience, Quinton eyed the mansion more determinedly, "Then we have no time to waste. That said, we should still move together as opposed to splitting up. A united front is far more difficult to defeat."

----------


## Thunder999

"Sticking together sounds good to me, lead on"

----------


## amanamana

Before opening the front door, Finn asks the Axe telepathically - _"Do you sense anything behind the door, inside the first room?"_ - He then turns to his fellows and silently mouth the words - "Are you all ready?".

Finn concentrates on one of his spells, Listening Lorecall, silently activating it. His hearing gets more acute to the point of being able to "see" all around by a kind of sonar sense. He concentrates on the vicinity, behind the door.

As soon as the party gives him the OK, he opens the door and enters, calling them inside if it's all clear.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

He casts Listening Lorecall, duration 120 minutes, +4 Insight bonus to Listen. As he has 15 ranks in Listen, he gets *Blindsight 30 feet*.

He has Darkvision 30 feet, Blindsight 30 feet.
Spot (1d20+20)[*36*]
Listen (1d20+19)[*35*]

Move Silently (1d20+24)[*43*]

----------


## samduke

> Before opening the front door, Finn asks the Axe telepathically - _"Do you sense anything behind the door, inside the first room?"_ - He then turns to his fellows and silently mouth the words - "Are you all ready?".
> 
> Finn concentrates on one of his spells, Listening Lorecall, silently activating it. His hearing gets more acute to the point of being able to "see" all around by a kind of sonar sense. He concentrates on the vicinity, behind the door.
> 
> As soon as the party gives him the OK, he opens the door and enters, calling them inside if it's all clear.
> 
> *Spoiler: OoC*
> Show
> 
> ...



remind me of this if it come up I may not remember if the page rolls over..

"Do you sense anything behind the door, inside the first room?" it answers "YES"

then




> As soon as the party gives him the OK, he opens the door and enters, calling them inside if it's all clear.


the key goes in the lock it turns very easy, and the door opens easily once the lock is released.

you stand looking down a hallway, directly to your right about 5ft away are stairs up, to the right of that a door
to your left a door and at the end of the hall a large double door

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

With a pinch of dried carrot coming out of her pouch, Ilean begins to cast a spell... and then throws the dust directly over her eyes.  Another spell is then cast.

"If any sort of magical traps should be present..." Ilean says, allowing her eyes to adjust - ew, her pupils _dilate_ - to her spells... "I'll see them."

*Out of Character - Actions*
*Spoiler*
Show

 Casting _darkvision_ on self. 
 Casting _detect magic_ on self.

----------


## samduke

> With a pinch of dried carrot coming out of her pouch, Ilean begins to cast a spell... and then throws the dust directly over her eyes.  Another spell is then cast.
> 
> "If any sort of magical traps should be present..." Ilean says, allowing her eyes to adjust - ew, her pupils _dilate_ - to her spells... "I'll see them."
> 
> *Out of Character - Actions*
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
>  Casting _darkvision_ on self. 
>  Casting _detect magic_ on self.


you are still outside so the darkvision really is useless and the lighting inside is such it should not be needed, (see OOC)
detect magic (see OOC) you currently do not see anything in the house that has a magical aura 
if finn is in your field of vision ever with detect magic on Nothing will show as Finn's Axe is very bright.

----------


## Cygnia

Schroeder held his position outside, looking towards the others, then over at the now-open door.  *"...so, is it safe to go in then...?"* he whispered.

----------


## Thunder999

Alred whispers back "I doubt any of this place is safe, we know there's a Lich around somewhere for a start, but we can't let that stop us"

----------

